
Google sends Android users security alerts: “Google wallet granted access” - ffjffsfr
https://support.google.com/accounts/thread/3862651?hl=en
======
ffjffsfr
Update from one of users in above thread, he got info from support

 _Update_

Google support says this is a system issue they're having right now.

Anthony Price 8:36 AM so it's a system issue, not a security issue? Jessy R
8:36 AM Absolutely, not. Jessy R 8:36 AM Not to worry! This is a bug and we
are working to fix this so that our users do not receive such email and do not
face any trouble.

